# Ck-Sources and Vmware problem

## flakzeus

And I just emerge --sync'd and emerged vmware-workstation

```
emerge -pv vmware-workstation

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild   R   ] app-emulation/vmware-workstation-5.5.1.19175  0 kB

Total size of downloads: 0 kB

```

I'm trying to run vmware-config.pl and it does not find the kernel header files.

```

What is the location of the directory of C header files that match your running

kernel? [/usr/src/linux/include]

The kernel defined by this directory of header files does not have the same

address space size as your running kernel.
```

I'm running ck-sources 

```
uname -a

Linux box 2.6.15-ck2 #1 SMP Mon Jan 23 01:40:21 EST 2006 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.00GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

```

I thought it maybe that I didn't have my symbolic links correct but it looks like I do.

```
ls -la

total 3

drwxr-xr-x   5 root root  208 Jan 24 01:51 .

drwxr-xr-x  17 root root  512 Jan 27 00:47 ..

-rw-r--r--   1 root root    0 Oct 20 07:04 .keep

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root   17 Jan 23 01:33 linux -> linux-2.6.15-ck2/

drwxr-xr-x  19 root root 1336 Jan 23 01:28 linux-2.6.14-gentoo-r5

drwxr-xr-x  20 root root 1360 Jan 23 01:40 linux-2.6.15-ck2

drwxr-xr-x  19 root root  712 Jan 24 01:51 linux-2.6.15-gentoo-r1
```

Any help?

----------

## bollucks

Back out the vmsplit- patch from the split patches; vmware doesn't know what to do with the change yet.

----------

## flakzeus

how does one do that?

----------

## bollucks

get this file:

http://ck.kolivas.org/patches/2.6/2.6.15/2.6.15-ck2/patches/vmsplit-config_options.patch

then enter your kernel source and type

patch -p1 -R -i /path/to/vmsplit-config_options.patch

then rebuild your kernel

----------

## flakzeus

that worked like a champ, thanks.

----------

## WerK

Thanks, I found a patch for nitro kernel and I had to modify it for -ck2 patchset to work. But your patch applies cleanly already  :Smile: 

----------

## bollucks

 *WerK wrote:*   

> Thanks, I found a patch for nitro kernel and I had to modify it for -ck2 patchset to work. But your patch applies cleanly already 

 

That's just because that is the actual patch in -ck2 responsible so it backs out cleanly. You're welcome.

----------

## tecknojunky

I just want to say thank you.  I adore when I find a fix in 5 seconds for my exact problem.

----------

## bollucks

 *tecknojunky wrote:*   

> I just want to say thank you.  I adore when I find a fix in 5 seconds for my exact problem.

 

You're welcome. If you run ck sources you may want to try the ck mailing list. It's friendly (unlike linux kernel mailing list) and you can get -ck specific answers almost instantly.

----------

## RichieB

Hello, I'm running 2.6.16-rc2 and having the same (compile) issues with vmware-config.pl, spitting out the error regarding address space.

I've tried applying the patch above (vmsplit) but get

         patching file arch/i386/Kconfig

         Unreversed patch detected! Ignore -R? [n]

to which I answered 'y', then it responds

         patching file include/asm-i386/page.h

         Unreversed patch detected! Ignore -R? [n]

again to which I answer 'y'.

Two questions:

* Is this supposed to happen

* Can I safely recompile my kernel in the knowledge that the vmware-config problem will be fixed?

Thanks very, very much for the help.

R

----------

## gulu-gulu

vmware-config won't work without any patching..

----------

